
New solar startup cuts silicon usage 99% - startupz
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/14/signet-solar-enters-crowded-solar-field/
======
startupz
Hi, I think this is an interesting story because there's a parallel between
semiconductor equipment and app design, i.e., do you spend the money to build
your own, are you better off in some cases to outsource it to a specialist (in
this case equipment that makes solar cells)? Another example might be, are you
better off building your own anti-virus app that needs constant updating, or
do you outsource it to McAfee?

